# Tipping



## CaliGrl (Jul 18, 2017)

Since tipping is new for Uber in the IE I receive mostly cash tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CaliGrl said:


> Since tipping is new for Uber in the IE I receive mostly cash tips.


Even better. Cash is still king


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea', I'm still getting good consistent cash tips (with tablet) here in Sacramento, but have yet to receive an in app tip. Eh, so what. Just keep those cash tips coming


----------



## CaliGrl (Jul 18, 2017)

Cash is great, but on a day like today a rider isn't going to double their CASH tip.


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

I just got a $5 cash tip for an airport drop off. 
Today is the only time I have been mad about being handed cash.


----------



## CaliGrl (Jul 18, 2017)

Good for you, but HA HA...I understand!


----------

